# First electric to win the Big Wally



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

Jr Dragsters continue to dominate at the dragstrip. The latest is Layton Krauss who just won the big "Wally Parks" trophy in Canada in the NHRA Northwest Division. He led the points in 7 races at 4 tracks. Layton is the first electric racer to win the "Big Wally," a historic moment in electric drag racing.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Like the picture. Got any times and speed info?


----------



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

That is truly awesome!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

nedrapr said:


> Jr Dragsters continue to dominate at the dragstrip. The latest is Layton Krauss who just won the big "Wally Parks" trophy in Canada in the NHRA Northwest Division. He led the points in 7 races at 4 tracks. Layton is the first electric racer to win the "Big Wally," a historic moment in electric drag racing.


This is really historic. We have to promote this some more, how can we leverage this event?

and Look how little the electric system is on the back of this junior.


----------



## Sacha45 (Nov 27, 2013)

Really great... Congratulates


___________________________________
Primark High Wycombe Opening Times
http://definitions.uslegal.com/p/plagiarism/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plagiarism


----------

